# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  sites on injecting AS and GH

## LewdTenant

from BC Boy 

http://www.acs.ohio-state.edu/units/...f/intrainj.pdf 

IM and subQ injections: 
http://www2.mc.duke.edu/depts/obgyn/ivf/injectio.htm 

GH injections and preparation.Proper way to shot subQ. need to look uner injting techniques. A very thorough description: 

Using Serostim->Injecting serostim->Follow the steps 

http://www.aidswasting.com/aids/sero...1.html?pi.html

----------


## mrdraco

The first link is dead.

----------


## smmrsm2000

LOL the 2nd one made my computer crash...

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------

